# 39 year old attractive red head



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Happy Birthday XR3 39 years in my ownership.
German cars used to be reliable. What a machine.








Hoggy.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Happy birthday XR3, looks awesome 8)


----------

